# Itp ultracross?



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how ultracross performs? I'm looking at trading my m12 wheels with Maxis Zillas for a set of 25" itp wheels with ultracross tires. My zillas only have about half tread and the ultracross are new. Plus they are willing to throw $200 on top to make the trade. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard brackets, 29.5 laws on hd3 wheels, dual ammo cans. H-D muffler, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

The ultra cross tires cost more than zillas. Sounds fishy to me. I'd make sure you check them out if you decide to do the trade. They are comparable the maxxis bighorns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

My zillas are 28" s/w








There's are 26-10-15



















I know bighorns suck balls in the mud nut are great trail tires. 



if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard brackets, 29.5 laws on hd3 wheels, dual ammo cans. H-D muffler, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well they are worth more. If you want a fast trail friendly tire trade them. If you still want to play in the mud holes keep the zillas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

